# black midi’s



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Just discovered this genre existed. The ones I heard are not to my liking. Please post some you feel are interesting.

This one drives me nuts


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Sounds like a cheap robot 1.0 has done cheap programming...


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2018)

Conlon Nancarrow was doing analog black midi on player pianos with better results.


----------



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

I actually made some black midis before. that was 1 or 2 years ago

There are some great ones, but around half of the black midis are just big ones with random notes spammed all over the place


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Victor Redseal said:


> Conlon Nancarrow was doing analog black midi on player pianos with better results.


that is what led me to black MIDI's.



vesteel said:


> I actually made some black midis before. that was 1 or 2 years ago
> 
> There are some great ones, but around half of the black midis are just big ones with random notes spammed all over the place


let's hear some.


----------

